# Concealed carry holsters



## grizzley30814 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am looking for a new IWB holster for my Para GI Expert. Lets hear the recommendations, likes, dislikes etc. 

It's a standard 5" GI style 1911.

I am looking at the Galco King Tuk, so you know what I am considering.


----------



## mdhall (Feb 3, 2011)

Crossbreed Holsters hand makes each one for about the same you'd buy a production model from the store. They're really comfortable, I don't have a 1911, but I have a 9mm I don't even notice it's there when I wear the IWB Crossbreed Super Tuck. 1911 is a pretty big gun to wear IWB isn't it?


----------



## grizzley30814 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea, but I am 6'3 and about 260 so it hides pretty well


----------



## samurai (Feb 4, 2011)

Comptac MTAC is my favorite IWB. I have heard good things about the Kholster, but haven't tried one yet.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 4, 2011)

mdhall said:


> 1911 is a pretty big gun to wear IWB isn't it?



Not if your wearing a decent belt and holster.

I've always used Milt Sparks VM2's for 1911's.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 4, 2011)

*Belt Clip*

I like IWB holsers, but most of them have an inherent design defect-- the belt clip.
A metal belt clip has very sharp edges that can cut and rip clothing, the seats of your car or your living room sofa, etc.
And it will scratch wooden chairs.
Many plastic clips are flimsy and prone to break.
And some of the clips (metal or plastic) are too big and print badly.  All you can hope for is that somebody thinks you're wearing a clip-on cellphone holder without the phone in it.

I'd like to see more clip-on IWB holsters with a well-designed clip.  Something that is secure but easy on/ easy off when you press a special release lever.
Something with rounded edges that won't rip or cut things.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 8, 2011)

This is what I use for my 19..
Very comfortable
Leather
Tension screw
Minimalist
only neg is the wide clip which does add a bit of visibility, but it also helps keep the holster in position.. I wear it both in the small of my back with a cant to my Right hand strong side and sometimes on my right hip.


http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Bare_Asset/bare_asset.html



They didn't have the "Split Decision" when I bought mine, which allows you to tuck in your shirt, but I'll get one of these when I decide on a 36 or not...

http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Split_Decision/split_decision.html


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 8, 2011)

I use a Blackhawk Serpa Paddle.  Very comfortable, concealable, and allows quick draws.


----------



## Firescooby (Feb 8, 2011)

I use the Minotaur for my XD SC. I wear it all day and never really know it's there.

The clips are one of the best things about this holster IMO.

http://www.comp-tac.com/product_info.php?products_id=95


----------



## *Mike C* (Feb 8, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I use a Blackhawk Serpa Paddle.  Very comfortable, concealable, and allows quick draws.
> 
> i have this same brand for my Glock 26...i filed down the knots to make it easier/quicker to put on and remove


----------



## grizzley30814 (Feb 12, 2011)

I ordered a Kholster yesterday morning. Should be here in about two weeks. Once it gets here I will post some comments and give a full opinion after I've broke it in, in case anyone else is interested.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Noodle (Feb 15, 2011)

Check out Milt Sparks. I carry a 5 inch 1911 with a IWB by Milt Sparks. You may have to wait on it , but it is worth it. This is my second holdster from them and they carry great.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 12, 2012)

The 1911 is way too big for carry. It is a very good gun I have A Remington 1911r1. When you read this im sure you will say that a 1911 is concealable and it is, but it is just too heavy to every day carry. Now if your just carrying it off and on it should be ok. But if I was you I would go out and just buy another gun! Good excuse to at least. But with my experience with everyday conceal carry i have found that if the gun is A: Heavy B: uncomfortable to carry, chances are if I meet you on the street and asked if you had a gun on you your answer will probably be no. So go small and light and it will become a routine when you putting your clothes on in the morning to grab your wallet, cell phone, pocket knife and gun and head out. 

And I am basing this on years of experience and way too much money wasted on quality CC holsters that I no longer use.


----------

